# Are charting tools effective for share trading?



## moneyforjam (25 June 2010)

As an avid share trader I’ve often wondered just how effective charting tools are for trading shares. I say this because charting tools were originally created or designed to trade derivatives or futures and therefore take the following fields of pricing information into calculation. Open, High, Low, Close and Volume. To the best of my knowledge there has never been a charting tool created that also includes Buy and Sell quotes. Buy and Sell quotes may not reflect a physical action but they do show the markets intent to act and when combined with the other fields of pricing information, I believe offer a uniquely accurate picture of a share’s present and future movements. 
See my example on Buy quotes below on Kingsrose Mining Options; KRMO
Date;	Buy Quote
21 June	.80
18 June	.74
17 June	.69
16 June	.65
I could see an increase of interest in the above example even though no trades occurred between the 16th and 21st of June. The Close Price remained at .65 and if I didn’t include the Buy quotes in my research it would look like nothing was happening, a chart would have shown a straight line. It was obvious to me that someone was chasing them and they now look very interesting. 
I am not anti Technical Analysing but would welcome any comments?


----------



## Trembling Hand (25 June 2010)

moneyforjam said:


> As an avid share trader I’ve often wondered just how effective charting tools are for trading shares. I say this because charting tools were originally created or designed to trade derivatives or futures and therefore take the following fields of pricing information into calculation. Open, High, Low, Close and Volume. To the best of my knowledge there has never been a charting tool created that also includes Buy and Sell quotes. Buy and Sell quotes may not reflect a physical action but they do show the markets intent to act and when combined with the other fields of pricing information, I believe offer a uniquely accurate picture of a share’s present and future movements.



There is Bid and Ask charts in use. There is also charts showing orders transacted at the Bid or Ask. By the way what is different about stocks & futures that makes you think charts could be suited more to one over the other?


----------



## Timmy (25 June 2010)

When I used to keep charts by hand I would record a bid higher than any transaction as a valid price on the chart, and an offer lower than any dealt price as a valid price on the chart.  This is very difficult to keep track of and I don't know how you would do it unless you are closely following something, & don't know of any software that does this for you (doesn't mean there aren't any).


----------



## Timmy (25 June 2010)

TH is in front today.


----------



## tech/a (25 June 2010)

This guy has some thinking similar (I think) to your own.
Maybe worth wading through his stuff.

http://www.theinsidetrader.com.au/?siteid=1&action=page&page=decision.html


----------

